# I want to be prepared



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just wondering, if we ever got a goat that was sick and knocking on death's door, what is the best way to humanely end their suffering? 
We don't have any like that, but I want to be prepared. Me and my husband were talking about this, and so I thought I'd ask here.

BTW, going to a vet isn't really an option for us to euthanize, not many vets around here will deal with a goat, much less come one to euthanize one, and with my husband laid off... well you get the point. 

What are methods you can use at home?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

.22 to the heart? I know it sounds harsh... but it works in a pinch =/


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Bullet between the eyes worked for us. Then you have to burn the body. Or bury it.. but digging in Missouri ground in the Summer... ugh... easier to burn the body.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

22 to the head, then cut the arteries in the neck to bleed out quickly in case the goat is only stunned. If you have dogs, go ahead and clean the goat and cut up for dog food. No point in wasting it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh geez, we don't own a gun  we have young kids, and I don't think my husband knows how to shoot a gun LOL But if that is the best way, looks like he needs to look into one and some targets to practice with. 
I've shot guns but don't know how to load them. He does have a lock box he can keep one in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you feel safer without a gun around...Do you have a friend with a gun... that may do this for you.... I agree and had to do it myself with the gun to the head method....it is never easy  ...but sometimes... we are force to put a animal out of their misery....................may I ask....what is going on with your goat? :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

If the goat is sick with a disease, refrain from eating or giving it to your animals.. it might hurt them, I don't know. Better safe than sorry! 

Also if a goat is acting up, and if it's possible, try separating them from the herd, in case it's contagious. I have a built pen away from the others to quarantine new goats, in case they come with something I don't want my other babies to get


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

A sharp knife across the throat--just under the jaw--is a very quick way for them to go. My Husband used a bow and arrow before when he had sheep...he would shoot them through the heart/lungs...he used razor-sharp broad heads so the arrow would pass all the way through both sides of the sheep. He told me that the sheep would jump when they heard the bow string snap and then just go back to eating hay for a few seconds until they just fell over...sounds pretty humane to me.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

****warning Graphic*****
Doesn't show the killing, just the angle

I just have to interject here and say through what I've read - its not recommended to shoot between the eyes, especially on larger goats - due to their thick skull. It could ricochet or not kill quick enough and cause uneeded pain and suffering. Shoot from behind at an angle towards the jaw... between the horns.

Mmm my husband is a bowhunter... never thought about the arrow method. Could be pretty humane if they got an accurate heart or lung shot.

Good Link here http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showth ... p?t=112807


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly- I don't think I could do any of the above- I think I would have a goat issue account which I just keep some extra money in should I have an issue.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I had someone else do it...I take care of them everyday, someone else can do the killing >.>


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Polarhug is right, never attempt to put a goat down by lead between the eyes, behind the head is the quickest most humane way.....FRF suggested the next quickest way, it is messy but quick and effective.

We all hope we never have a need to know these things but when you have goats or any animal it is a fact that we will need to know how to end their sufferring at one time or another.


----------

